# What do you do on your free time?



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

What are some things you guys do when your not working?

Mine are:

Biking
Reading
Gardening


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2009)

*re*

Spend time with family and dog, Gold mining, studying various topics


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Corky said:


> Spend time with family and dog, Gold mining, studying various topics




Gold mining, how do you do manage to do that? Do you have any special tools?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 25, 2009)

shooting, photography, Jeeps, video games, studying. That's about all I tend to do when I'm off work or internship


EDIT: Used to be motorcycles too, but since my last bike was stolen, I'm waiting till I move to a house with a garage to buy another one


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 25, 2009)

mmm.... jeeps.  

eh... relax mostly. have a cigar on occasion. bike ride, sleep (I need that lol)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 25, 2009)

Bike ride, snowboard, get away on little 2 day mini vacations and try to spend as much quality time with my wife as I can, as I know it'll be in short supply when Medic School starts.


----------



## Mzcr (Jul 25, 2009)

Knitting and rifles.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mzcr said:


> Knitting and rifles.



:lol: 10 char


----------



## Mzcr (Jul 25, 2009)

True, though. 

Lots of others stuff, too, just as varied.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2009)

Paramedic school IS my free time.



But I go play paintball when I can.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Paramedic school IS my free time.
> 
> 
> 
> But I go play paintball when I can.



Do you do that in Texas outside? Must cook you like pancakes out there...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm from Michigan.  Texas' 100* dry weather doesn't effect me.  I play outside here whether is 104 or 34.  It's the Texas that have a hard time in the weather.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm from Michigan.  Texas' 100* dry weather doesn't effect me.  I play outside here whether is 104 or 34.  It's the Texas that have a hard time in the weather.



Wow and I complain when its 80* outside :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2009)

It's been 100+ for a few days here now.


Heck, it's 8pm and it's 98*


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It's been 100+ for a few days here now.
> 
> 
> Heck, it's 8pm and it's 98*



San Diego has nice weather, hasn't rained since early spring and never goes above around 80 unless its a heat wave or something.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2009)

I was there for boot camp on the supposed "coldest winter in recent years"... many recruits got frost bite.


I know hate San Diego.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I was there for boot camp on the supposed "coldest winter in recent years"... many recruits got frost bite.
> 
> 
> I know hate San Diego.



Wow really? Our winters are mild, if it goes below 40 on the coast it hits the news big time. So you got unlucky. I think every day sunny around 75 is boring, but thats me.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 25, 2009)

What is free time?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I was there for boot camp on the supposed "coldest winter in recent years"... many recruits got frost bite.
> 
> 
> I know hate San Diego.



Did recruits over there get cellulitis too? It was rampant at PI.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 25, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Did recruits over there get cellulitis too? It was rampant at PI.



All the time actually.

And we always slept with the port holes open... with just the green monster and no sweats or covers.  God I loved my SDI when he let us wear our beanie covers.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2009)

*re*

pick, shovel, gold pan and screens, sluice box and high frequency metal detector for finding gold nuggets.  Oh yeah and i get there in my other hobby, my jeep wrangler with my australian shepard riding shotgun


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Corky said:


> pick, shovel, gold pan and screens, sluice box and high frequency metal detector for finding gold nuggets.



Very nice, I thought the gold rush ended, do you find anything or is it all gone?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2009)

Think up new ways to be the forum witch.

Hahaha. Just kidding. Read, waste time on here, yoga, run, go to the beach and play Resident Evil and TS3.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Think up new ways to be the forum witch.
> 
> Hahaha. Just kidding. Read, waste time on here, yoga, run, go to the beach and play Resident Evil and TS3.



Hah, forum witch. I would stand by that for some of your posts here 

I like how you mention all these fun things then when you mention this forum you say waste time on here. Your so nice ^_^


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2009)

*re*

I rarely come home empty handed, but not enough to make a living doing it.  For me it's more about getting outside and enjoying nature.  I live in Trinity County which was one of the major gold rush areas, that and platnium.  As a matter of fact it's one of the few known places where platnium nuggets are found, mostly with metal detectors.  


Found a chinese coin a couple months ago that dates back to he 1700's still trying to get a narrower date range on it.  And within 20ft of it found an ancient Levi Strauss button fro an oldpair of Levi's


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Corky said:


> I rarely come home empty handed, but not enough to make a living doing it.  For me it's more about getting outside and enjoying nature.  I live in Trinity County which was one of the major gold rush areas, that and platnium.  As a matter of fact it's one of the few known places where platnium nuggets are found, mostly with metal detectors.
> 
> 
> Found a chinese coin a couple months ago that dates back to he 1700's still trying to get a narrower date range on it.  And within 20ft of it found an ancient Levi Strauss button fro an oldpair of Levi's



Northern California is beautiful, and wow! You found some really nice objects there, what do you plan on doing with the coin and the button?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2009)

*re*

After i get the cleaned up I'll be giving them to the Trinity County museum so everyone can enjoy them.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 25, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> What are some things you guys do when your not working?



Visit EMTLIFE… duh…  



Corky said:


> pick, shovel, gold pan and screens, sluice box and high frequency metal detector for finding gold nuggets.



My dad is trying the whole panning thing out right now… kinda…



Corky said:


> Oh yeah and i get there in my other hobby, my jeep wrangler with my australian shepard riding shotgun.



Substitute the ausie for a bloodhound and that is me.  1992 black wrangler… decked out… geared out… and in perfect shape now that it is repaired post-collision (new springs and shocks) and just washed…  SAR scanner, CB, vhf radio, CD changer, surround sound w/ overhead and giant rear pods, $1000 worth of lockboxes for the SAR gear, 2.5 inch lift kit, extra driving lights, extra fog/snow lights, extra amber hazards (for winter and SAR), giant bumper/roll bars, large m/s tires, a lot of control switches inside for the extra lighting, and oh sooo many little extras inside that make it oh sooo sweet to drive through the mountains…  especailly with her top off...  



Sasha said:


> Think up new ways to be the forum witch.
> 
> Hahaha. Just kidding.



Uh… sure…  ^_^



minneola24 said:


> What are some things you guys do when your not working?



Really?  SAR tends to be at the center of the majority of what I do; everything from organizing training, writing the training manual, training the pup, training in every other discipline…

When not doing that… my Jeep, backpacking/hiking, computer graphics and formatting, reading sci-fi, and a little Wii…  B)


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Corky said:


> I rarely come home empty handed, but not enough to make a living doing it.  For me it's more about getting outside and enjoying nature.  I live in Trinity County which was one of the major gold rush areas, that and platnium.  As a matter of fact it's one of the few known places where platnium nuggets are found, mostly with metal detectors.
> 
> 
> Found a chinese coin a couple months ago that dates back to he 1700's still trying to get a narrower date range on it.  And within 20ft of it found an ancient Levi Strauss button fro an oldpair of Levi's



Thats awesome I am a short leap from you, I am in Shasta County haha!!

I paintball, snowboard, archery, study, and most important spend time with my kids!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2009)

*re*

Very cool VFF, good chance I may have met you on a scene.  I did my paramedic internship at Mercy, loved the call volume down there.  Up here in Trinity county the call volume is qite a bit lower, but i rather enjoy our longer transport times as it gives me a chance to get to know my patients


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Ya I probably have lol, I am working on applying for the life support unit up there, have a buddy that just got hired on. I like it up there like you said for the longer transport time.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Visit EMTLIFE… duh…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have everything I could only dream of


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2009)

*re*

I just did the orientation for 4 new hired EMT's, your friend have the initials RP by chance?


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Copy that! ya he was telling me about it in emt class. (we help with skill instructing).


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 25, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> You have everything I could only dream of



I wish...  :glare:

My advise... dream a little bigger, little chief...


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Trade the jeep out for an F-250 crew cab..then we are talking.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 25, 2009)

*re*



VFFforpeople said:


> Trade the jeep out for an F-250 crew cab..then we are talking.



Now thats just crazy talk! Blasphemy i tell ya!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Corky said:


> Now thats just crazy talk! Blasphemy i tell ya!



Lol..your the one that lives up north hahah!! I like a bed haul more things that way


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 25, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Trade the jeep out for an F-250 crew cab..then we are talking.



STORY TIME:

Two winters ago, I was driving home from my winter gig.  2 day snow storm.  Plows could not keep up, so all non-highway roads were being left alone.  I was driving through the highest accessable winter town (~5300 feet) towards home, when my pager activates.  Two missing hikers in the very town I was driving through.  Rather than drive 1.5 hours to meet the team and then drive another 1.5 hours back to the scene, I hung a right toward the PLS (the cabin they were renting).  The road I was driving on had (no lie) 18-20 inches of fresh powder on the road.  Okay... no problem.  My baby crewed right through it.  Half way down the road, I get cancelled... oh well... the road eventually makes it's way back out to the highway (after about 6 miles).

A few seconds latter, I run across a Ford F-250 turned sideways in the road, almost completely blocking the road.  Two guys are trying like hell to dig themselves out.  I stop and they say that they have been there for 3 hours after sliding in the snow and turning sideways into (what was then 10-12 inches) the snow.  "Could I pull them out?"  "Sure... we can try."  Tow strap hooked up... and without so much as a slip of strain... pulled them right out...  "Could I maybe pull them the rest of the way to the highway (3 more miles) since they didn't theink they could make it without sliding out?"  "Sure"...  Once again... no slipping or sliding at 15-20 mph, pulled them all the way through the 18-20 inches of snow!  Got to the hwy and cut them loose.  "Thank you... thank you... I can't believe it.. this "little jeep" pulled us out... it is a little billy goat."

I get that reaction A LOT.  Not a day goes by when some hugh Ford F-___, Suburban, or Hummer isn't crashed in the snow.  I have never had an issue in the snow in my jeep... or any other weather/terrain condition.  Everyone tells me how ill-suited a jeep is for the snow, but I think everyone forgets what jeeps were built for.  The military for a World War... so they have my vote of confidence... I wouldn't trade in a jeep for anything else in the world!!!  Which is why when the other party's insuracne tried to put sub-standard parts on her because she is 17 years old (but worth more than most 7 year old cars), I threw a Sh*t-fit!

JEEPS ROCK...


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> STORY TIME:
> 
> Two winters ago, I was driving home from my winter gig.  2 day snow storm.  Plows could not keep up, so all non-highway roads were being left alone.  I was driving through the highest accessable winter town (~5300 feet) towards home, when my pager activates.  Two missing hikers in the very town I was driving through.  Rather than drive 1.5 hours to meet the team and then drive another 1.5 hours back to the scene, I hung a right toward the PLS (the cabin they were renting).  The road I was driving on had (no lie) 18-20 inches of fresh powder on the road.  Okay... no problem.  My baby crewed right through it.  Half way down the road, I get cancelled.. oh well... the road eventually makes it's way back out to the highway (after about 6 miles).
> 
> ...



Yeah Jeeps seem pretty cool. They don't look safe however ( the ones that are open top with only the bars). Seems like a motorcycle but with a seat belt.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

I have see the power of jeeps and will never doubt it. (I go mudding, a few buddies roll with them and old ramchargers lol).

I am a truck guy and if your not a rookie can match jeeps to a certain lvl..I would like to own a jeep as well, just get so many mixed reactions on what year is "the best" so I just stick to what I know lol.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 25, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Yeah Jeeps seem pretty cool. They don't look safe however ( the ones that are open top with only the bars). Seems like a motorcycle but with a seat belt.



What do you think the bars are for.  The limited damage to my vehicle when that 18 y/o ran the stop sign was only due to the same bars I have in the form of the front bumber/roll bar.  Like all vehicles, you need to know there limitations and drive within them.  There are things on a highway that I wouldn't do in a Jeep, that I would in a Taurus or some other city car.  Roll overs do happen in jeeps... only because people donlt understand how to drive them... but if they do happen... the rope bars are their to protect you... better than a convertable "cool" car would.

In winter... hard top, which is just a fiberglass shell with role bars underneath.  In summer... bikini top, a vinyl cover for the main cab... the rest is still just the roll bars...  100% safe in my book... and oh sooo fun...  B)  My primary vehicle when I need to respond dirrectly to SAR calls...


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

SO what is the best year(s) jeep? and ya I am working on getting into SAR and what not for my local county..see what happens.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 25, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> just get so many mixed reactions on what year is "the best" so I just stick to what I know lol.



IMHO... the only thing to be concerned with is upgrades... no two jeeps on the road are alike.  There are so many modifications you can make (catalogs worth of gear for every like and need), that my Jeep is perfectly adapted to me.

Yes, as the years roll buy, the styles and mechanics change... but they all perform the safe (provided the engines are the safe - stay away from straight 4 always!!!)


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> What do you think the bars are for.  The limited damage to my vehicle when that 18 y/o ran the stop sign was only due to the same bars I have in the form of the front bumber/roll bar.  Like all vehicles, you need to know there limitations and drive within them.  There are things on a highway that I wouldn't do in a Jeep, that I would in a Taurus or some other city car.  Roll overs do happen in jeeps... only because people donlt understand how to drive them... but if they do happen... the rope bars are their to protect you... better than a convertable "cool" car would.
> 
> In winter... hard top, which is just a fiberglass shell with role bars underneath.  In summer... bikini top, a vinyl cover for the main cab... the rest is still just the roll bars...  100% safe in my book... and oh sooo fun...  B)  My primary vehicle when I need to respond dirrectly to SAR calls...



Cool, maybe ill check out the old Jeeps from the 90's when I go car buying (first car) in October. I was looking for a safe SUV so i'll have to do my research.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Ya I am not a 4 guy anyway lol, I want power when I hit the peddle lol. Ya I know some in 96-02 were kinda shady. I know early 90s can hold their own.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 25, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Cool, maybe ill check out the old Jeeps from the 90's when I go car buying (first car) in October. I was looking for a safe SUV so i'll have to do my research.



Cost is the issue with Jeeps unfortunately.  Jeepers who have upgraded over the years know how much other Jeepers will pay for a Jeep in good shape with extras.  We had to Blue Book mine for the insurance post-collision, and despite the fact that she is almost 18 years old with a good amount of milage, she still was rated at $5,500 w/o the add-ons.  If I was to sell her (NEVER), other Jeepers could take one look at her condition and the add-ons and be willing to pay $10,000 (minimum)... god knows I would!  For car that old, that's pretty good... considering I baught her for $8,000, 8 years ago, with no add-ons and half the current milage.



VFFforpeople said:


> Ya I am not a 4 guy anyway lol, I want power when I hit the peddle lol. Ya I know some in 96-02 were kinda shady. I know early 90s can hold their own.



I know a guy with a gutted '92 that is going to drop a one-stroke diesel into his.  Ya, I haven;t heard great things from the ~96-02 range.  But I love my '92... shes a beast.  When (if) I ever get a new car... Unlimited '07!  maybe...


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice!! Ya I have a buddy that wants to do the same, I will have to keep an eye out for a good deal, a little body work never scares me (as long as frame is solid). see what happens. I want the new 4dr though lol.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 26, 2009)

Mzcr said:


> Knitting and rifles.



LOL, Knitting and pistols


----------



## ResTech (Jul 26, 2009)

Studying, studying, kids, more studying, kids, researching online, clinicals, more studying, kids... thats about it for my free time! lol... And this is all study time for classes from last semester just so I can better understand the material and go above what they taught. So much for Summer break from School.


----------



## hpark11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Paramedic school IS my free time.
> 
> 
> 
> But I go play paintball when I can.



Are you also the infamous Linuss on Pbnation.. Particularly the pump markers section?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2009)

By "infamous" I hope you mean it in the GOOD way. ^_^


But yes, it's me.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sailing, running, live bands.... and just plain relaxing lol


----------



## exodus (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going out riding today :] 

Jet Ski's are the amazingess!


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 26, 2009)

exodus said:


> I'm going out riding today :]
> 
> Jet Ski's are the amazingess!



Are you going to mission bay? I went riding there once, was a while ago and we fell off (going pretty slow on an almost u-turn and we all just slipped off lol.) no injuries. ^_^


----------



## exodus (Jul 26, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Are you going to mission bay? I went riding there once, was a while ago and we fell off (going pretty slow on an almost u-turn and we all just slipped off lol.) no injuries. ^_^



South East side of fiesta island actually. I have my ski and my parents have their two.

If you don't mind me asking, what HS do you go to? I went to Santana.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 26, 2009)

exodus said:


> South East side of fiesta island actually. I have my ski and my parents have their two.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what HS do you go to? I went to Santana.



I'll pm you if thats okay


----------



## exodus (Jul 26, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> I'll pm you if thats okay



Yup...  Or you can add me on aim / msn / yim if you want.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 26, 2009)

exodus said:


> Yup...  Or you can add me on aim / msn / yim if you want.



Added you on msn.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like to shoot, mountain bike, and work on my cars when I've got some spare time.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, a ton of people here like to ride bikes, that's pretty cool.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 26, 2009)

chill with the wife
school...
volunteer on the ambulance
take the dogs to fetch in the river
rockclimbing
posting here and on allnurses.com or rockclimbing.com
work out
listen to hendrix and hear new stuff in it _still_
ride the bike


----------



## marineman (Jul 26, 2009)

I bike (both peddle and motorcycle), hunt, fish, and enjoy the great outdoors in any way possible.


----------



## NJN (Jul 27, 2009)

Sleep.... that takes up a lot of free time.
Swim

Build things ranging in size from chairs to houses


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 27, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Sleep.... that takes up a lot of free time.



Thats actually true, no one says that when someone asks what do you do on free time. 1/3 of our day (at least mine) is spent sleeping. I sleep around 8 or 9 hours, what about you guys?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Thats actually true, no one says that when someone asks what do you do on free time. 1/3 of our day (at least mine) is spent sleeping. I sleep around 8 or 9 hours, what about you guys?



5-6 hours a night, on average.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 27, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 27, 2009)

5-6 hours is pretty bad, are you guys always tired?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> 5-6 hours is pretty bad, are you guys always tired?



Nope, just adapted to sleeping less.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^


What does that mean?


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 27, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> What does that mean?



I'm pretty sure he meant he gets the same sleep as you by pointing to your post.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant he gets the same sleep as you by pointing to your post.



Ahh, alright. Thanks for pointing that out. I thought he was just pointing at me post. I couldn't figure out why.


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 27, 2009)

Right now in my free time I am taking four college classes, writing a song on the guitar, and laying waste to the countryside of Iraq via some F-16s and JDAMs... life is good but could be better = )


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 27, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> What are some things you guys do when your not working?
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> ...


 
If I'm not working I'm either working out, online gaming, playing music (guitar mostly), or writing music.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Thats actually true, no one says that when someone asks what do you do on free time. 1/3 of our day (at least mine) is spent sleeping. I sleep around 8 or 9 hours, what about you guys?



I'm usually about 4-6 a night/day depending on my schedule


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 28, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Thats actually true, no one says that when someone asks what do you do on free time. 1/3 of our day (at least mine) is spent sleeping. I sleep around 8 or 9 hours, what about you guys?



Ah, I generally get somewhere around an hour on shift, and 6 hours at home during the day....


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yay my tomatoes are starting to appear! Heres a picture I took


----------

